# Please please please help!



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Hia! 
Im totally desperate, i need help! I dont really know 2 much about goldfish, but i know some about tropical fish. 

in my tropical tank i have one common plec (about 1.5") and 5 (1") male guppies in a 70 gallon tank with a huge external filter, heater and established bacteria for ammonia purposes (and good lighting for plants and a CO2 system on the way). 

But i have a problem with 2 goldfish. The tank that they're in at the moment has a filter and established bacteria (about 2 years) and i do a 25% water change every week. 

One is (i think) a little pearlscale goldfish (kind fat lookin, wobbles, more round than normal fish!) and he's about 1" long and the other is a little black oranda (i think he is anyway, pokey out eyes and he's also just over 1"). 

The tank actually has a common plec in it too (about 1.5") but im looking for a new home for him at the moment cos i always thought that the fish length to water ratio was for current size, not to final growth size. 

Basically, i need to know what size tank i need for these 2 little goldfish, who according to a friend are going to turn into big goldfish in no time at all. I feel terrible having found out that goldish need loads of room and have given 2 common goldfish to a good home (my nextdoor neighbours pond) but id like to keep the 2 little ones and so need advice on the best condition for them and tank size

Any help would be seriously appreciated


xxxxxxx


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

75 gallons or bigger with the goldies and pleco. They all make lots of waste. You might get away with 60 or so but with 75 or larger, you won't have to work as hard.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

you dont want to keep plecos with fancy goldfish. They will try to suck the slime coat off of your goldfish while they sleep at night. Its just not a good idea


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

i must be honest, gollum, my plec is brilliant. He doesnt bother the fish at all and ive never had fin damage or any other ailment to my fish. Is there anything i can do to reduce the size of tank needed like get an eheim external for the goldfish just like i have for the tropical tank? Im totally desperate


thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. The fish in question get big (anywhere from 16 inches to 2 feet.) You need big tanks for the fish inquestion not just due to size but due to waste management.


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

You really shouldn't get have a pleco with goldfish. They usually don't do well. With 2 goldfish, sounds like they are fancy, you can have a 20 gallon tank. Try to get a long tank. The oranda is probably a telescope. Telescopes have the eyes stick out. Pearlscales are round and it looks like there is a pearl under each scale. Here are some pictures of my goldfish. See if you can figure out what yours are.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/blbco...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------

